# Substrate Advice (curly hair taran)



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)

What substrate should i be using for a curly haired tarantua?


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Tarantula?

They're fine on coir, compost, peat or vermiculite.
I have my spiders on a mix of compost and vermiculite. 

Before you use any substrate, put it in the oven to kill and micro organisms or bugs.

Here's a few of care sheets for you...

Curlyhair Tarantula Care Sheet
Brachypelma albopilosum - Curlyhair Caresheet
B. albopilosum Caresheet


----------



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Tarantula?
> 
> They're fine on coir, compost, peat or vermiculite.
> I have my spiders on a mix of compost and vermiculite.
> ...


Dry vermiculite ? or does it have to be damp?


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

click on the links provided :2thumb: good care sheets : victory:


----------



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)

darren.j.b said:


> click on the links provided :2thumb: good care sheets : victory:


 
Very good but does the substrate have to be dry? i have some vermiculite :2thumb:


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

_albopilosum like relitavly high humidity around 70 -80% so you should provide them with 1/4 dampened and give light mistings everyday to keep humidity high_
_how bigs your tank and what kind is it?_


----------



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)

I have dry vermiculite in it at the moment am just wanting to know if that's ok ..humidty is fine.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

If it's an adult you can supply a water bowl, which you can tip over occasionally just to up the humidity. 
If you've got a water bowl you won't need to spray a lot, just a light mist every couple of days. 
If it's a spiderling mist lightly once a day. 
It does also depend on where the tank is placed, I had a tank placed in a fairly shaded part of my shelf and I don't need to spray it as much as a tank that is in more light.

EDIT:
Just seen the pics, very nice tank setup, it looks fine as it is!


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

nice set up dampen one side allowing her to move between whichever she chooses :2thumb:


----------



## mrC (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok will do,i changed it all earlier today.It sat for five hours thinking what to do and then the next 5 hours walking around and having a good look.


----------

